# Can you claim the covid payment twice ?



## Boltonlass (29 Sep 2020)

Was temporarily laid off in march and claimed the covid payment until we re opened 2 months ago . We may have to shut again due to the new restrictions on donegal . Would I be allowed to go back on the covid payment please


----------



## fairy1 (29 Sep 2020)

Yes, you can apply again if your company shuts down. Just make sure it is more beneficial to you than Jobseekers Benefit if you are claiming for dependents.


----------



## Boltonlass (29 Sep 2020)

Thanks for that


----------

